# hello? hulu?



## 18bmurphy (Nov 17, 2011)

Who knows how to get hulu to come through on Droid x? I used to have it but lost adobe 10.3 and now on adobe 11. Can anyone help me get going again?
Thanks


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Topic moved. Please use developers section for releases only. Thanks


----------



## UtahLevin (Dec 2, 2011)

Try Flash Video Browser, its in the market for a buck. You need to be running GB or above, also Flash 11 is required. Hope that helps!


----------



## 18bmurphy (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm looking for a modified version of flash to go over flash 11 or a link to get back to flash 10.3. I might try what you suggested though, thanks.


----------

